# Externe Targa HD von Lidl



## jenno (16. Juni 2005)

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob irgendjemand Erfahrungen hat mit ner externen Lidl Festplatte.  Ich sitze hier in den Niederlanden und ab heute wird eine Targa DataBox 300 GB externe Festplatte angeboten.  Und ich zweifel....

Kann mir jemand ne Meinung dazu sagen?  So mit Erfahrungen und so?


----------



## jaquline (16. Juni 2005)

Hai!
also wenn ich du wäre, würde ich zulangen.
das Ding hat ne Zugriffszeit von 8ms, das is für ein externes Laufwerk gar nicht mal schlecht ^^
Heutige richtig schnelle interne Festplatten liegen bei so ca 4ms, von daher nicht wirklich spürbar langsamer. es sei denn du installierst Spiele oder sowas drauf.
Naja Datenübertragungsrate is normal. USB 2.0 d.h.  480Mb/s wenn du nich grad noch ne 2 externe Festplatte über USB dran hast.
Ein guter Punkt wäre weiterhin, das Ding ist Termogekühlt, sprich somit dürfte sie auch gut vorm normalen Hitzetot geschützt sein. Win2000-WinXP tauglich, ich denk mal das du die auch an Linux kriegst, wenns unbedingt sein muss.
Also das einzige was mich dran stört is, das man sie nich mit einer Partion auf Win98 laufen lassen kann xD  das wäre zu viel Speicher.
Der Preis an sich is auch total in Ordnung: 159€
(wenn ich bedenke das ich noch vor ein paar jahren für nen pc mit 20gb festplatte 3000DM bezahlt hab  )

ich würd sie mir auf alle Fälle holen wenn ich du wäre.

MfG


----------



## Grimreaper (19. Juni 2005)

Und nur weil Targa drauf steht, muss nicht Targa drin sein. Meine externe HD von Trekstor hat eine Platte von Western Digital eingebaut, ich denke bei diesem Angebot wirds ähnlich sein (ich tippe mal auf WD oder Seagate).

mfg Grimreaper


----------

